# Remote 3 way stub switch



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Anybody have any clever ideas for remotely controlling a 3 way stub switch? My preference was to do it with EAZ-E air components but that no longer seems possible.

I was unable to find any current info on EAZ-E air and the COCRy site is down. I read the COCRy discussions from back in March, any new information?


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

There was this very discussion buried in another thread- 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#154307 



Scroll down to 05 MAR 2010 , entry by Mike Reilley- 



"The Clippard parts one needs are:

a. Actuator - 3PS-1/2 - http://www.clippard.com/store/displ...ku=3PS-1/2 

b. Manual air toggle - TV-3S - http://www.clippard.com/store/displ...?sku=TV-3S

c. Barb fitting - CT2-PKG - http://www.clippard.com/store/displ...ku=CT2-PKG
d. Solenoid for electric operation - EV-2M-12 - http://clippard.com/store/display_d...u=EV-2M-12
e. Manifold - 15482-12 - http://www.clippard.com/store/displ...u=15482-12
f. Hose - URH1-0402-BKS-050 - http://www.clippard.com/store/byo_t...02-BKS-050

Now....there are over 1000 more things to select from...but these were the ones I selected years ago. Clippard does NOT sell the plastic housings that connect the actuators to the ties...you gotta make your own."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

I did follow Mike's advice and got all the parts I needed from Clippard. These actuators (pistons) are made for miniature industrial use but are well suited for our usage. You will have to fabricate the mounts and connections to the throw arm but that is an easy task. I suggest thin stainless steel wire to connect piston to throw arm. Put a couple 45degree bends in the wire to give it a bit of "spring" when opening/closing the turnout. (lowers derailments of wrong way loco's on a closed turnout)


I did try to get the original Ez-Aire (variations on that name) but the wait was going to be 2 months plus and "if'ee" at that.

PM if I can help you further.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Have you ever thought about using a servo and servo controller? When the servo is in it's normal at rest position the track would be lined up for the center route. When the servo moves either left or right it would line up the turnout for either the right or left route depending on which way the servo moved. Servo controllers are inexpensive as are servos that could be used for this purpose. You could also use a simple PICaxe micoprocessor to do the same job with a servo, if you know how to program in basic. Could do the whole thing for about $15.00


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Never though about using a servo. Kind of embarassing since I am an electrical guy. I use PIC microcontrollers in my real job and have a C compiler that may even have some servo/PWM functions built-in.

The switch is located on a shelf under my deck so I will not be hard to protect it from the weather. There are two other 'standard' stub switches in the same area, one micro could handle all three.

Thanks!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link to Clipboard. It lead me to a local company here in Phoenix. I can use this stuff both for my train and some replacemnt parts on my Printint Presses


----------

